# Quick attach adapter for JD 950 Tractor



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi,,, Has anyone bought any of the conversion quick attach adapters for their frontend loader currently on the market? I have the capability of building one myself but when I think of the time involved on the locking mechanism I started looking online. I found one on ebay that seemed reasonable but am not hearing back from the manufacturer, "Titan" to see if it will fit my JD 950. I am wondering about the quality of this product or any thoughts anyone might have about building one or maybe another manufacturer. Any good or bad? Thanks, Walt~


----------

